# Boss



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just ran across this 2011 series while checking out Starz.... the first ten minutes look dynamite. 

But I'd never heard of it.... can anyone please fill me in? Will it run again this year- a new series, that is....?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

A second season was ordered before the premiere aired. I wouldn't expect it until 4Q2012.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

We watched the entire 1st season while we had Starz free for 6 months. It was pretty good.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, and unless someone pops in and says it goes rapidly down hill, I am in. Watched 2 eps last night.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Thanks, and unless someone pops in and says it goes rapidly down hill, I am in. Watched 2 eps last night.


It gets better, IMO.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> It gets better, IMO.


+1


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

This was the first thing Kelsey Grammer has done in years where I could watch him without thinking of Frasier. A good show and some fine acting.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It's *very* good. A wholehearted recommendation here.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, Gents. I look forward to more!

Estne volumen in toga, an solum tibi libet me videre?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was able to watch the first four eps of this fine series, but now nothing shows up in Search. Netflix draws a blank, and going to Starz.com shows other providers have access to online viewing for their customers, but no listing for DIRECTV®. 

Any way to get this now that's legal?


----------



## Tecmo SB Guy (Sep 28, 2007)

Only subscribing to Starz from what I can tell.

According to the Starz website episodes 5 through 8 will on Starz Edge June 13 and June 14.

I saw all 8 last year when Dish Network had the one year free Starz. A little slow starting but overall a great drama. Kelsey Grammer deserved the Emmy.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tecmo SB Guy said:


> Only subscribing to Starz from what I can tell.
> 
> According to the Starz website episodes 5 through 8 will on Starz Edge June 13 and June 14.
> 
> I saw all 8 last year when Dish Network had the one year free Starz. A little slow starting but overall a great drama. Kelsey Grammar deserved the Emmy.


Thanks. I am a subscriber, and will set my DVR next week or as soon as they're in my Guide. But I was hoping to catchup online earlier, or at least to find out if we can do streaming of Starz content to iPads now if we're DIRECTV® subs.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Thanks. I am a subscriber, and will set my DVR next week or as soon as they're in my Guide. But I was hoping to catchup online earlier, or at least to find out if we can do streaming of Starz content to iPads now if we're DIRECTV® subs.


All 8 episodes are available via On Demand.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> All 8 episodes are available via On Demand.


Ah, excellent! I wonder since when?

However, all my recent searches have been via an H25, which, I now deduce, don't include VOD....!

Thanks....


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Season 2 trailer now available. 




Starts August 17th.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OMG! I watched the rest last night, and I thought he really cleaned house, but there are still quite a few characters left over in the preview! :grin:

Glad to see he made it off the floor.... stroke? Whatever, he's baaaaack! 

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Wife and I finally watched this over the past week. Wow! Great writing, amazing acting. I agree, Grammer deserves an Emmy for this.

For those who may have seen the film or read the book, feels to me like the writers had the Robert Penn Warren classic _All The King's Men_ in mind when they imagined _Boss_. Kane is very reminiscent of the the Willie Stark character, IMHO.


----------



## antennas (Jul 23, 2011)

Really its all episodes are very interesting.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I love the show. I also have heard through someone who knows some things about big city politics (particularly Chicago) that the overall theme regarding corruption is every bit as bad as it's presented in Boss.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I love the show. I also have heard through someone who knows some things about big city politics (particularly Chicago) that the overall theme regarding corruption is every bit as bad as it's presented in Boss.


Ya. Last year's _Chicago Code_ on FOX painted a similar picture of Chicago politics. An excellent show that was canceled too soon, IMHO.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Just look at how many Illinois politicians, from aldermen, to mayors to governers have been sent to jail. Right now two former governers are in the big house.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

RAD said:



> Just look at how many Illinois politicians, from aldermen, to mayors to governers have been sent to jail. Right now two former governers are in the big house.


Chicago definitely provides fertile ground for TV shows like Boss. I can't even imagine the stress of being part of that whole web of corruption. I know I am not cut out for it. Plus I talk too much when I drink. haha


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Heads up this coming week starz is showing all of season 1 in 2 episode parts starting Monday the 13th, shows up as a new episode so your timers may pick it up. These are Monday through Thursday and all triggered as new on mine.

Leads up to the Season 2 premiere on Friday the 17th, don't see it in the TV listings on the site.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to record them all, as I may need a quick review of eps 1-6, and don't think I've seen 7 and 8!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> * Estne volumen in toga, an solum tibi libet me videre?*


Not a chance, Tribune. :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Two episodes into Season 2 and *Boss* is still a winner.

Man, can _Kelsey_ and that cast act.

About as superb a writing job as one could ask for.

Kudos!

Emmies all around!


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

Henry said:


> Two episodes into Season 2 and *Boss* is still a winner.
> 
> Man, can _Kelsey_ and that cast act.
> 
> ...


No kidding! Makes me wonder if the real political perps in Chicago are watching.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jaspear said:


> No kidding! Makes me wonder if the real political perps in Chicago are watching.


Probably admiring their handywork.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"Henry" said:


> Probably admiring their handywork.


Or getting new ideas on new shady deals.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

RAD said:


> Or getting new ideas on new shady deals.


+1, indeed.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Well, that's the end of that, series cancelled.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-starz-cancels-boss-20121120,0,1369452.story


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> Well, that's the end of that, series cancelled.
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-starz-cancels-boss-20121120,0,1369452.story


Damn, just finished season 2. Season 1 was better, but still a great show.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Sad. It was a great series. They may have just given birth to a cult classic.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

That sucks. I loved season 1. Have season 2 in the can, just waiting for time to watch it.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I really hate it when you get involved with the characters in series with ongoing story lines and they cancel it with lose ends all over the place.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Damn, just finished season 2. Season 1 was better, but still a great show.


Ugh. But better know now than later. Was a fav., though wonder how long they could have kept the story line.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RAD said:


> I really hate it when you get involved with the characters in series with ongoing story lines and they cancel it with lose ends all over the place.


I hear ya'. But rest assured they're still cheating all over the place, both in politics and relationships.... the lead (younger woman), the Aide, had some very erotic scenes, short in duration, and as intense as I've ever seen without crossing too many boundaries.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve said:


> That sucks. I loved season 1. Have season 2 in the can, just waiting for time to watch it.


Watch it ... you'll really enjoy it. But, sadly, it'll make its passing that much harder to take.


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

Great. One of my favorites is gone. What is starz definition of good ratings because outside of Spartacus, nothing seems to last on there?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Well that sucks.....


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

This and Magic City were the only two really good shows for Starz. And I liked this one better! Highly regrettable, I actually thought this show could compete with the likes of Homeland and Boardwalk Empire. It's mind boggling to me that it was canceled. 

Hopefully they will at least make the two hour film to wrap up the loose ends.


----------

